# Walleye & Wine Tournament - Bula



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Hope nobody minds this post about a local tournament out of Ashtabula, 22 Aug. Sounds like a fun time, and entry fee gets you entry to the festival too. This is the first year Ashtabula is holding this. Looks like $35/person. You can download details at the following website: https://www.wineandwalleye.net/Tournament_Info.html


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Team "Cant cash a check" will be entered


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Workdog or George, I looked through the rules and see there are 2 divisions with the pro division paying less? Are all captains required to fish the pro division? Also did not see how many fish they are measuring, it says inches but did not see for how many fish.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Point system and fish entry: One fish species per person is the weigh in limit. Only fish taken on your boat on the day of the tournament may qualify. The
fish will be measured and weighed. The winning fish will be determined by length with tiebreakers of weight.

to answer the question for ya scott. 1 fish


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

how many pro's per boat? The rule read you must fish from your own boat.

maybe i read it wrong.

Could you have 4 people on the same boat fishing the pro side?


----------

